# The Hunger Games Trilogy



## Sheilawisz (Jun 10, 2012)

After searching the entire Novels & Stories forum I could not find a thread about Suzanne Collin's trilogy The Hunger Games, and so I could not wait to start it myself =)

I really liked the recent Hunger Games movie, so two days ago I went to the Mall and bought the first book of the trilogy (castilian language version) and started to read it to discover, surprised, that the story has hooked me after reading the first few pages... After reading the first chapter it was hard for me to stop reading and put the book away at night, and now I am ready to start reading chapter 5.

The first-person narrative is not really my favourite, but in this book the style is so well done- The way that Katniss tells the story is addictive, and it has quickly touched me and reached my heart as she describes her life, her family, their everyday trouble and the world that they live in...

I can't stop reading now!! So, who else is a fan of The Hunger Games books?


----------



## Tasha (Jun 10, 2012)

Love them. I saw the first movie but will have to go see it again as I was just out the dentist and was not paying much attention. Haven't read the books in a few years though. Will have to dig them out again. It's one of the few series where I like first person narrative.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 10, 2012)

Liked book 1, didn't like book 2, still don't know what to make of book 3--the usual response, as I understand it. I've heard it argued that the worldbuilding doesn't make much sense from an economic and societal perspective, but I don't know enough about that stuff yet to judge, and the characterization was interesting. 

(I find it amusing that Stephenie Meyer liked this book, because Katniss actually is what Bella was apparently intended to be--a heroine who has about as much self-esteem as a dry sponge, but who's often far more capable and effective than she realizes.)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw the movie, then read book 1 the next day. I liked them both, although I think my perception of the book was strongly colored by having seen the movie. (This isn't always the case; there are books where I read them after seeing the movie and got a very different experience out of it, e.g. _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.) _The Hunger Games_ the book almost read like a novelization of the movie, oddly enough. If you haven't read or seen it, I'd recommend reading the book first.

I'm doing an experiment where I'm not going to read each Hunger Games book until I see the movie, so it'll be a couple years before I finish either version of the trilogy. 



Feo Takahari said:


> Liked book 1, didn't like book 2, still don't know what to make of book 3--the usual response, as I understand it. I've heard it argued that the worldbuilding doesn't make much sense from an economic and societal perspective, but I don't know enough about that stuff yet to judge, and the characterization was interesting.
> 
> (I find it amusing that Stephenie Meyer liked this book, because Katniss actually is what Bella was apparently intended to be--a heroine who has about as much self-esteem as a dry sponge, but who's often far more capable and effective than she realizes.)



I liked Katniss as a character. Low self-esteem, but in a totally understandable way: she's grown up in a horrible dystopia, scrounging for her life. But she's tough and capable, which puts her light-years ahead of an ineffectual wimp like Bella.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 11, 2012)

This morning I finished reading chapter 10 and I want to read at least four chapters more before going to sleep tonight... I am at the part where Katniss is about to be released at the Cornucopia with the other tributes, can't wait to read what happens then (even though I watched the movie) and how she is going to survive in the forests =)

@Benjamin: The way that I imagine Katniss, the other characters and all the settings are also influenced by having watched the movie first, but that's alright, I loved the movie- Actually the book and the movie are so similar because Suzanne Collins adapted the story for a movie herself, which is what I want to do if my own books are ever transformed into movies.

Katniss is really a great character!!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought the 1st book was a good story but it didn't hook me enough to read #2 & 3.

The reading is simple. I think it was intended for a YA audience so it makes sense that it was written this way. Recently I have started to wonder why the YA fiction has exploded into the adult market. I can't help but think that most adults are lazy readers & don't want to be challenged in any way (vocabulary, plot twists to keep up with, concealed intrigue, etc.).

There was never a moment that I wondered what the outcome of the first book (or any separate scenes) would be. I know that having a 1st person POV creates that a lot of times but stories like these are just far too predictable for me. I feel like I'm reading a child's book (if it is YA then I guess I was).


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I am an adult and what I want to read or watch are good stories, and sometimes the huge books with difficult vocabulary, many plot twists to keep up with, concealed intrigue, elevated content, hundreds of deeply developed characters and such things are not always better than the more simple stories that can be told in shorter books =)

I do not believe in age groups like adult books or young adult and so on, and as a Fantasy writer, I write my stories for all of those that love imagination no matter how old they are.

Too many people believing that if your books are short and not super complex, then you cannot be good...


----------



## Endymion (Jun 12, 2012)

The first book is great. Second book was, well, pretty bad, the third book improved a bit but wasn't good either.
Have you seen Battle Royal?


----------



## Kit (Jun 12, 2012)

Just read Battle Royale. Premise fascinating, characterization pretty poor, writing CRINGEWORTHY. But who knows how much of that is attributable to translation. Dare say the original Japanese was better (had to be....)


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 12, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:
			
		

> Well, I am an adult and what I want to read or watch are good stories, and sometimes the huge books with difficult vocabulary, many plot twists to keep up with, concealed intrigue, elevated content, hundreds of deeply developed characters and such things are not always better than the more simple stories that can be told in shorter books =)
> 
> I do not believe in age groups like adult books or young adult and so on, and as a Fantasy writer, I write my stories for all of those that love imagination no matter how old they are.
> 
> Too many people believing that if your books are short and not super complex, then you cannot be good...



After treading my post I can see how it could have offended you. That was not my intent & if that did happen please accept my apology.

I was trying to come up with reasons that there are so many YA books nowadays that garner so much attention from the adult demographic.

I suppose another reason could be that a large percentage of people just want to be entertained by a good story & get lost in the tale. Simplicity may benefit those readers.

Sometimes it's nice to not have to think that hard or try to guess what will happen. Above all,  story trumps all. I agree with that. 

For me to really enjoy something I need to wonder what will come next. That's why I usually don't dig the 1st person POV. You know that that character will survive. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is Rothfuss's Name of the Wind series which has a fresh take on 1st person.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 12, 2012)

@Allen Smith: Oh no problem, I was not offended!! I was just expressing my opinion about how shorter books with simple stories can be just as good and sometimes even better than the larger, more complex and "adult" series out there =)

As a reader, what I want are stories that can hook me, characters that can fascinate me and worlds that I can fall in love with- I keep saying here in Mythic Scribes that our real job as Fantasy writers is to take our readers out of the real world and plunge them deep into our own worlds, and stop to worry so much about having a perfect language, realistic world-building and other things that are sometimes given too much attention.

The Hunger Games is doing that job wonderfully for me, at least so far =)

Something funny: In _The Neverending Story_ there is a part when Bastian is forced to stop reading the freaking book and leave his place of hiding because, well... he must go to the bathroom!! Then, he starts to consider that such biological needs are never mentioned in all the adventure books that he reads, that the characters are never said to do you-know-what in the stories.

So far, Katniss has already spent many days at the forests and she has never said: "I really needed to hide between the bushes and do you know what!!"


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 13, 2012)

I am ready to start reading chapter 22 now, this book is so addictive! XD!!

The Hunger Games could be classified as a futuristic Science Fiction book, but from my point of view, it has plenty of Fantasy elements in it because the author is describing another world that is different in so many ways to the world where we live... I am really transported to this other world when I read the story, so for me it's kind of a Fantasy story.

Who else got teary eyes in the part when Rue dies??


----------



## Kit (Jun 13, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Who else got teary eyes in the part



(raises hand)

But you should put that under a "spoiler" thingie.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 13, 2012)

Well Kit, it could be a spoiler... but anyway, Rue is not mentioned before the reader knows what the Games are about and by that point, it's hardly a surprise to know that this particular character and others will eventually get killed- I did not mention how it happens, by who or when, so I am not really spoiling that moment =)

Something that I disagree about the world of this trilogy:

The Avox people that are servants at the Capitol as punishment for being traitors, supposed to be completely mute simply because their tongues have been cut out (even the avox word kind of means "without a voice") that makes no sense really, because cutting out a person's tongue will just leave that person unable to articulate words to speak.

They would still have their voices intact, and they would be able to scream and sing without words =)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 18, 2012)

I have finished reading _The Hunger Games_ after crying a lot with chapter 25, today I just bought _Catching Fire_ and I can't wait to start reading it!!


----------



## Claire (Jun 19, 2012)

I enjoyed the whole series. I like to think of myself as not being a book snob (I have a few friends who seem to hate any book that becomes popular, as if "the masses" couldn't possibly like anything that has literary value), but when this series rose in popularity, I have to admit, I found myself wanting to avoid it. Silly, probably. After my husband and I saw the movie, I realized why the series is so popular - killer concept. Reality TV on steriods - something anyone with a television in this day and age can relate to. I read somewhere that Collins thought up the concept while channel flipping between coverage of the war in Afghanistan and an episode of Survivor. Not sure if that's totally true, but I can imagine...

They were a quick read for me, but I was totally engaged. Katniss is a cool character and the deep first person really lets you see the world through her eyes, and her eyes only. You don't see how other people see her, until the other characters come out and tell her. Interesting perspective. I'm not usually a huge fan of first person, but here it totally works. 

I actually did like books 2 and 3. With a fast paced series like this one, I tend to just blast through them and take them at face value, as long as I'm really caught up in the story. Plus, I'm super easy to fool - I never know the twists and turns in a story unless they are really obvious (like, the Matrix totally blew my mind the first time I saw it and I had no idea Bruce Willis was dead in the Sixth Sense, lol). A couple of the things in book 2 threw me for a loop - kept it exciting. 

Collins really did some things well. She immediately draws you in and gets the action going from the get-go. You are emotionally invested in the story right away. And even though you know Katniss is going to live (in the first book), you keep reading because you want to know HOW it all happens. And who else is left standing at the end.

All in all, I thought they were well done. I'm sure people can pick them apart and find things that don't work or what have you, but for me, books like these are like great action movies - I want to be swept up, taken away and entertained. I want to live in the world for a while and be caught up emotionally in the story. These did it for me.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2012)

Claire, just like you I am not really a fan of the first-person style to tell stories (it was part of the things that I did not like after reading the first _Twilight_ book) but with _The Hunger Games_ Suzanne Collins has done it in a way that can tell the story and describe the world where Katniss lives in a very satisfactory detail.

I have also realized that Katniss, her life story, the world where she lives and the entire concept all have a potential to touch the reader's hearts (it did that to me, right away) and it was something that I was not expecting even after watching the movie, because the book really has a much greater impact...

Today I started reading _Catching Fire_ and I already started Chapter 4 =)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> That's why I usually don't dig the 1st person POV. You know that that character will survive. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is Rothfuss's Name of the Wind series which has a fresh take on 1st person.



I read a book where the first person POV character died midway through, and the narrative was picked up by a second character and presented in third person. I was very surprised by the death.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 20, 2012)

Steerpike said:
			
		

> I read a book where the first person POV character died midway through, and the narrative was picked up by a second character and presented in third person. I was very surprised by the death.



Hmmm I'd like to read that if you can remember the title. Was the effect jarring? Did it lower your immersion in the story?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Hmmm I'd like to read that if you can remember the title. Was the effect jarring? Did it lower your immersion in the story?



I can go through my books when I get home and find it, though this will be a big spoiler for you now    I think it was the second in a series, and I quite liked it. I admit that I was disappointed when the character died and it took me a while to get into the second character's viewpoint. I kept expecting the initial character to not really be dead and to reappear!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 20, 2012)

I know I've read a few 1st-person POV stories over the years where the POV character dies, and someone else picks up the story. It's not that common (for the obvious reason).

Also, not knowing whether the protagonist is going to die isn't at all a big deal for me, or, I suspect, for most people. Sometimes it's okay to know that the main character will survive to the end of the story; the story can still be enjoyable.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2012)

The problem that I have with first person stories is that I start asking myself this: "How can this character remember everything that happens in the story, and then write it down with such a perfect detail?".

In the case of _Twilight_, it's like the Vampire Isabella Swan one day decided to sit down, start writing and tell the entire story of how she arrived as a human girl at the town of Forks and then met sparkly Edward Cullen... and with _The Hunger Games_ I feel like Katniss Everdeen did exactly the same, one day deciding to start writing and tell her entire story for the future generations to learn a lesson from the past.

Why these characters seem to have a super memory to recall _everything??_

Back to _The Hunger Games:_

Why do you think that the security and law-enforcing are much more severe at District 11 than they are at District 12?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2012)

@Sheila - it is more of a storytelling device. In a third person POV story, was the author or some other narrator really there, invisibly, to faithfully record it all? I don't think we have to make those assumptions. A first-person POV doesn't necessarily indicate that the character is at a later time writing down what happened in detail. The example of this is the story where the first person POV character dies in the story, and thus couldn't possibly have written it down (unless from beyond the grave, which may be the case in some novels but certainly isn't always the case).


----------



## Struddles (Jun 21, 2012)

Loved book one hated katniss in books 2&3 so I hope the movies are done much better.  IMO I hated her much more than I hated Bella in Twilight I found her to be much more annoying and indecisive than anything else and such a strong character from the first book in the hunger games trilogy turned into someone I would have been ok with dying rather than other characters throughout the books.


----------



## Claire (Jun 21, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Why do you think that the security and law-enforcing are much more severe at District 11 than they are at District 12?



My feeling was that #1) District 11 is where they produce most of the food, which is such an essential item, they want to be extra sure things go smoothly there and #2) the population of District 11 is far larger than District 12 (Katniss learns this in book 2, I think) and they have to keep things a lot stricter simply because of the size of the population.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 21, 2012)

@Steerpike: Yeah, I know that it's just a storytelling device... but still, I cannot resist the feeling that the character telling the story has super memory skills and wrote down all of it at some moment in the future- With third person style, I feel that the narrator is simply the writer him or herself, telling the story directly from his/her imagination and I accept it much easier.

@Struddles: That sounds bad for Katniss, I also loved her in the first book and I wish that I will still like her a lot in 2 and 3 =)

@Claire: I think exactly the same!! The District where most of the food for Panem is produced is clearly the most essential place to keep under a strict control, but I had not considered that the population at District 11 is also much larger than District 12 and also likely to be larger than at other Districts.


----------



## Claire (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, for my part, I didn't hate Katniss in the subsequent books, so you might not . She is fairly different - she's really broken from her first experience, and let's just say, things aren't all shiny and happy in her new life as a Victor. She doesn't see things clearly and really has a skewed perception of how other people see her - true in the first book, but it is even more pronounced in the second and third. I think she's just really messed up in the head and it colors her view of everything - and since it's ALL her POV, that's how the story is told.

All just my opinion, of course. I found Bella a lot more annoying, LOL.


----------



## ethgania (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sure that part of the choice to do first person was just because it seems to be a pretty big trend in YA right now.  At least from what I've read, it seems like first person is getting pretty popular.  

Narrator reliability as far as Katniss is concerned is an interesting topic...  We looked at this in a class of mine a couple terms ago that was all about YA lit, and we did a little bit of discussion about how we get this snarky teenager amongst the story-telling... 

I just opened my copy to double-check, but it is in first person _present_.  So it's not like Katniss is sitting down and writing it all later, she's telling it to us as it happens.  Maybe that's how we're supposed to read it?  Like we're following her around in her head somehow?  Obviously not any more realistic, but there's some food for thought.


----------



## Struddles (Jun 22, 2012)

*hope that spoiler thingy works*



Spoiler: Spoilers



@Sheilawisz & Claire I just had issues with the way Katniss acted in the next couple of books she flipped so much on me that it was a problem.  She goes from being strong and confident and has a willpower that appears unmatched and then all of a sudden for like a full chapter she falls apart and I want to beat her over the head and be like wtf is wrong with you just get over it and get through this crap and you'll be fine at the end.

I realize she's probably got severe ptsd and the loss of a lot of people around you can take a massive and extreme toll but for her to flip back and forth is just confusing and seemed senseless to me and made me hate her as a character.

Other characters like Gale and Peeta progressed forward into each of their own story-arches but Katniss felt like the only one that began to progress down her Arch then decides whoa whoa whoa wait a minute I'm developing as a character lets do a 180 and walk back the other direction and maybe the reader will not only keep up but follow the insane internal back and forth that is her mind and thought process.

As for the whole bella thing I was being a bit over the top and just more or less frustrated with how Katniss acted by the end of the series.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 23, 2012)

The spoiler special box works just fine, thank you Struddles- I quite agree that Gale and Peeta are progressing a lot as characters, and I am curious to see what will happen with them =)

@Ethgania: That's another way of thinking about how the first-person style works, like we were inside the character's head all the time because it's all written in _present_ and not past... Quite an interesting way to view this thing, but still I cannot get to really like first-person and I will always write my stories in third.

@Claire: Yes, definitely Katniss is _very_ messed in the head! XD!! I am liking her a lot in _Catching Fire_ and I am just about to start reading chapter 10 where they talk about the existance of District 13.


----------



## ethgania (Jun 23, 2012)

@Sheilawisz  I agree about writing in third!  Maybe it's just because it's more standard for fantasy so I've read more of it, but I haven't really written anything in first (outside of school assignments) since my crappy fanfiction days.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Ethgania, it's great to find support for my belief that third-person is generally better than first-person style to tell stories =)

Back to _The Hunger Games_: The more I read about the Capitol, its horrible people and their cruel domination over the Districts, the more I hate them and the more I want to see the Capitol destroyed!! 

Can't wait to see what the mysterious District 13 is like...


----------



## Lavender (Jun 23, 2012)

I've read all three books. The concept of a totalitarian, dystopian society has been done before and has been done very well (e.g. Orwell's 1984) so I it's difficult to make such a concept fresh and original. I thought Suzanne Collins did a wonderful job, however. I liked the storyline and it kept me gripped to the last page but I didn't connect with the characters as well as I have in other novels somehow and found myself not particuarly caring about them that much. I found the same with the Twilight series. Peeta annoyed me, most of the time I found him bland, soppy and one dimensional. Gale intrigued me a lot more - he had the potential to be a very interesting character but he wasn't involved much in the story. Finnick's storyline was good, too and I really wanted things to go well for him despite the arrogant front he put on.
All in all, very enjoyable books and I highly recommend them but personally I feel some of the characters lacked something.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender, I am also of the opinion that Gale Hawthorne is far more intriguing than Peeta... and now, getting closer to half the way into _Catching Fire_ I can't wait to see what is he going to do and what will happen with him in the rebellion that is already blooming in several different Districts!!

Like you said, I am gripped till I finish reading the last page of _Mockingjay_ =)

This is really a very cool series, and the best is that I do not have to read a billion words to finish the story...


----------



## TL Rese (Jul 2, 2012)

i too was hooked by this series!!  i've read all three books and it's certainly one of the most entertaining reads i've had over the past year.

and i'm also on team gale 

as for 1st vs. 3rd person narration - personally, i'm also a big fan of 3rd person for writing purposes - it gives you a lot of freedom to move around and jump from character to character without too much difficulty.  but 1st person has its uses, especially when you _really_ want to get inside a character's head or make the reader identify more w/ the narrator (i read somewhere that katniss has such an abrasive personality, that if it'd been written in 3rd person, readers would have hated her).  plus, the story is written in present tense, so i guess you're supposed to experience everything through katniss' POV while it's all happening.



Sheilawisz said:


> Yeah, I know that it's just a storytelling device... but still, I cannot resist the feeling that the character telling the story has super memory skills and wrote down all of it at some moment in the future.



it's interesting that you mention this, 'cause usually when i write in 1st person, it's the narrator thinking back on his/her life, although obviously lacking super-memory skills, so i guess i do employ artistic license. =)  have you read any of the early epistolary novels, like _frankenstein_?  apparently, with some epistolaries, if the characters had actually written everything down, they wouldn't have had any time to experience what they've written down.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 3, 2012)

I am reading _Mockingjay_ now, and I cried a lot reading Chapter 7 =(

It's so exciting, this story really touches my heart... I can't wait to finish it and I am reading three and sometimes four chapters every day, go Katniss Everdeen!!

@TL Rese: Sorry, I have never read _Frankenstein_ and other novels like that but I am happy to see that you understand what I was trying to say about first-person style... By the way, please check the Showcase and read my short still-in-progress story called _The Starvation Tournament_ that is obviously a Hunger Games parody =)


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they are well written, and I do agree it was hard to put it down at times. I like the books, the movie was pretty good too. The storyline however is nothing new. I don't want to say it's a ripoff of Battle Royale, but the plot for that movie was kids being taken, put on an island, and forced to fight to the death, but in the end the two kids don't agree and go against the government. And that came out in the 80's. I like the books, but again nothing really new.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 17, 2012)

Today I have finished reading Chapter 24 of _Mockingjay_, and I have cried as I read this story... again. I just had to cry, a lot, tears falling on the paper... How is this series going to end??

I know how it ends because I have read all the spoilers on the Wiki, I knew that this was going to happen but when you read it for real it has a powerful effect...

Suzanne Collins is really talented, I love these books =)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 20, 2012)

I have finished at last reading _The Hunger Games_ trilogy today, July 20 of 2012.

The ending of this story has been heartbreaking, but I love it, it's just the right way that things had to end for everyone... It's exactly my style of ending, the way that my own novels end =)

I am left to think about the meaning of this story, the message that it carries... I have a deep admiration for Katniss, and I believe that everyone should read these books.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 23, 2012)

I was asked to appear on an upcoming panel to discuss The Hunger Games with Harry Potter scholar John Granger (see http://www.hogwartsprofessor.com/)

So I read the trilogy over the past few weeks, and watched the movie for the first time this past weekend.  Overall, I was very impressed.  This story has far more depth and resonance than I had expected.

The one thing that I hated (initially), though, was the love triangle.  It seemed like an unnecessary intrusion in an otherwise profound story, put there to draw in teenage girls.  Being a 30-something married guy with a kid, having to read through pages of teenage angst over which guy to choose was not pleasant.

However, after finishing Mockingjay, I now see why the love triangle was important to the message of the story.  Peeta and Gale represent two very different responses to the evil in Panem.  The choice between the two guys was really the choice of which path to take.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 23, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> The one thing that I hated (initially), though, was the love triangle.  It seemed like an unnecessary intrusion in an otherwise profound story, put there to draw in teenage girls.  Being a 30-something married guy with a kid, having to read through pages of teenage angst over which guy to choose was not pleasant.



I couldn't agree more with this. I liked the trilogy as a whole more than I thought I did because Katniss was incredibly likable and the ending was surprisingly good. I liked the first book, hated the second, and liked the third again. The second book felt like the same thing with just more angsty love triangles in it. One thing I liked about the movie was how they pushed the love triangle to the side. I have the sudden urge to read something where a love triangle is actually done well, but I don't know of anything.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 24, 2012)

@Black Dragon: I am sure that the panel you mentioned will be very interesting, and I hope that you will give us another link so we can listen to the discussion and everything like your recent podcast =)

I was also very surprised, like you, to discover the complexity, depth and meaning of the _The Hunger Games_ trilogy... I was expecting something totally different when I started to read it, and by the time that I finished, I was very happy that I had decided to read it all.

Peeta represents that Life can go on, that we can try to live and be happy again no matter how terrible the past is... while Gale represents anger and fire, the need to seek revenge, to fight so you can go on with life.

Please check out my short story at the Showcase: _The Starvation Tournament_- it's not complete yet, but I promise to finish it very soon =)


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79 (Sep 15, 2022)

any one read the hungergames prequel?


----------



## pmmg (Sep 15, 2022)

Theres a prequel?


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Sep 16, 2022)

I heard of it. Not the actual title, just that there was one, does that count? heh heh.


----------

